# Hognose shed



## james.price (9 mo ago)

Hey Guys 

have 3 hognose snakes. One we have had for a few weeks as current owner became to nervous. He has started to settle in and last friday noticed that his eyes had become cloudy they had cleared up by Tuesday. Our other hognoses usually shed within 72 hours after eyes clearing up but he hasn’t yet. Skin is looking a little saggy just below the neck region, he has several rocks a dish big enough to soak and rough bark.
How long usually do other peoples take after eyes clear up?


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

james.price said:


> How long usually do other peoples take after eyes clear up?


How long is a piece of string... they are all individuals, and differing species can also take longer. It will shed when its ready, just because one of the others has a fast cycle of four days post blue phase doesn't mean the others will follow suit. It could happen tonight, or in three / four or five days time. If it's gone longer than 10 days then there may be an issue, but in all the years I've kept snakes I've never seen one retain a complete skin.


----------



## james.price (9 mo ago)

Hey Malc 

thanks for the response. Guess just getting a bit anxious especially as he is new to us. Thanks for reaching out.


----------



## james.price (9 mo ago)

*and he shed 😍*


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

LOL - see nowt to worry about 👍


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

Well there you go- sorted. Mind your fingers in case the original owner had good cause to be nervous of him!


----------

